# Almost funny



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is a bit funny, glad no one hurt and no damage done. 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/runaway-rail-car-rolls-10-151041024.html


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, since no injuries or damage, that allows it to be funny. AND IT IS!!!!
:laugh:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I can understand how it could be a very dangerous situation if the grade crossing gates didn't respond to it.
I don't think there has ever been a time that I didn't cross tracks without looking for a train, just out of the enthusiasm to watch them. Some folks would be completely oblivious to a train, even if was sitting at the crossing with lights flashing and horn blaring.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Back in the '70's a freight car got loose in SW New Hampshire and rolled about 5 miles from the D.D. Bean Match Company in Jaffrey into the next town (Peterboro).....!!
No injuries here, either......IIRC, the car was empty - ie., NO MATCHES!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This is what happens when you replace plastic wheels with
metal.

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DonR said:


> This is what happens when you replace plastic wheels with
> metal.
> 
> Don


:laugh: :appl:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll second that. :laugh: :laugh: :appl: :appl:

Magic


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

i tried to find the news report about a box car that crossed from the USA into Canada. and nobody know about it till the next day.:smilie_auslachen:


.


----------

